# Noob to holding cyprichromis leptosoma please advise!



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, been awhile since I last posted... Anyhow, my dominant male and dominant female cyp utinta has recently spawned much to my jubilance  They spawned exactly 15 days ago/around 2 weeks. I really need to preserve the fry since my school of cyps is on the low side of the scale. Anyhow, I dont want to risk any fatalities by other fish in the main tank so I've set up a grow-out tank once I strip her... My question is... About when should I strip her? The fry (as seen through her outstrectched mouth) appear to have a little bit of egg sac left, if that's any help. Also, once I do strip out the fry, Hikari First Bites should be a good "base food" right? Sorry for the long paragraph like post  but please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

I would wait until the 17th day then strip her. At 15 days the fry should make it now, but the couple extra days should do them some good. I'm not familiar with Hikari first bites. I feed freeze dried BBS. I'm also sure crushed up flake would work for them as well. If Hikari first bites is close to powder form, you should have no worries.


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I feed my baby cyp hikari first bites. Its great food and since its practically powder it is easy to consume for even the smallest of fish.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! So Hikari First Bites it is and I'll plan to strip her on Thursday then! I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

For me, I don't like stripping cyp fry. I have had high yields by simply moving the holding female into a separate tank to spit. Once she lets them go I move her back in with the colony.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'd personally prefer doing as well, but stripping is my only option due to the fact that my original half dozen cyps has been reduced to 3-1 male 2 female. So if I removed the holding female to her own tank, I'd be risking the other one into a lot of stress by being the only female there. Eventually, once I get more cyps  I'll take that route... but this time I'm going to have to strip.. hoping all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Cyclops eze is great food for cyp fry, worth looking for.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

My Cyp spit the fry out when I tried to catch her! All I had to do was net the fry, and put them in the grow out tank. Happened this way twice.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Oh sweet! Hope that happens later today when I try...


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

The strip was a success!!!!  Got 6 healthy free-swimming fry with no egg-sac!! I was a little doubtful about the last fry since it took a while for it to come out (made me think it wasn't even there at first!) but all 6 made it and the mom is in the main tank eating food again for the first time in almost 3 weeks! Sprinkled a little Hikari First Bites for them to eat... 2 of them took it to it right away.. hoping all goes well. Thanks for all the help guys, I'll keep ya updated on the fry's growth and try to snap some pics soon.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh wow lol! we have EXACTLY the same situation!!
:lol: 
tis the season i suppose


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Yeah must be! Good luck with yours! :thumb:


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! I saw on another thread that Repashy "Meat Pie" gel is a great food for fry because of the high protein. I have hikari as well.. But I have a dealer for Repashy nearby that I might visit if research turns out correct..

By chance, where are your cyps from? Jumbo?


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Hmm... haven't heard of Repashy "Meat Pie" before... Anyhow, my cyps are from Utinta/Malasa as well!


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Well... observed the first obstacle to my cyp fry today... saw one of the babies flashing against the airline tumbing of the 5-gallon tank. Not too sure what to do... usually I'd just add some salt but these are very young fry and I'm thinking it may harm them? (the tank is actually only filled up 1/5th of the way, so only around 1 gallon of water is actually in there). Please help!


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Well, the flashing turned out to be a false alarm. The fry are doing great now, at 12 days old. Here's a pic of 2 of them; thanks for all the help guys!








[/URL]
DSCN0729 by BlueRamCichlid, on Flickr


----------

